# What is bin/awt.dll



## jkinitial (Apr 7, 2009)

I was trying to install Java, but this message came up.

bin/awt.dll: Old File not found. However, a file of the same name was found. No update done since file contents do not match.


----------



## Stewb88 (Jun 18, 2009)

I have the same problem. Did anyone post the answer/


----------



## jimmy (Mar 21, 2008)

Hi, you said you were trying to install JAVA, do you mean install the latest version or a complete new installation.

Hi, first go to start, then go to my computer, double click the c drive, click program files, find java, check to see if this folder is present and if so which versions. 

Now go to Here and see if java is already installed, and if so which version.

Now go to here and download it manually. Also make sure that firewall is enabled and the java software is in the expection, try to in addition make your protection software is not blocking it.

Other than that it could be a bug, and if that is the case maybe you would like to wait a little while.


----------



## QWales (Oct 13, 2009)

I had the same problem and fixed it by going to Control Panel, Add/REmove Programs. Removed the old version and installed the new :grin::grin:


----------



## GretaLovejoy (Jan 5, 2009)

If anybody else has this problem and the above suggestions don't work. remove all previous versions in add and remove. Open windows explorer and go to C:/program files/java and delete all versions of java folders. do a search for awt.dll and delete them, reboot and download the full version manually and install java. it works


----------



## Penobscott (Jul 30, 2010)

I am having the same problem. I went to the Java file and found this under bin "jawt.dll". Don't know if this is what I'm missing or not. The error shows "bin\awt.dll" is missing. I am trying to process my Bodybugg.


----------

